# Whistler in april



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking at going to whistler for 4-5 days in early April but from my research it seems like u can only board on the top half of the mountain at that time. Can anyone confirm this? Part of the appeal to me was the long vertical down not sure if it would still be worth going to me. Any input would be appreciated. I could probably go the April 1st weekend if that makes a difference.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

They should still have snow everywhere considering the decent amount they have gotten. I skied steamboat last year( terrible snow all season) in early april
Have fun!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

It depends on the conditions and the snowpack. Early April is usually still decent, as long as there hasn't been really high freezing levels and a lot of rain. I was up last year at the end of March and had really good conditions. I was even up for a day in May and could have boarded all the way down on Blackcomb.


----------



## Billcosby (Feb 18, 2011)

What should I expect in terms of lift lines in early April? The one complaint I keep reading is that whistler has insane lift lines.


----------



## Vanhornsby (Feb 28, 2011)

The wife and I just got back from Whistler, I expected long lift lines as well. And there were for the first hour or so, but after that, I never had to wait in a line all day. My thought on this was, the lift lines were only at the base of the two mountains for one, since the mountains are so vast, that once everyone is up and all over the place, they're not concentrated in any one particular area. It wasn't inconvenient for us at all, plus the lines that they did have moved pretty fast.


----------

